# ...yea, I really have no idea what I'm doing.



## Inashne117 (Dec 10, 2011)

So I started working on a partial suit last weekend and began work on a head Friday afternoon. Eventually going to be an Arctic Wolf, toony style.

As of 12/22/11:
-Lots of shaping
-Reshaped the muzzle.















Also, here's what I've already completed:
handpaws and tail


----------



## Cult (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think anyone can help you unless you state what the mask is supposed to be.


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd say the head should be domed a little higher/taller, or the snout moved down a little. That's assuming you're going for a wolf, based on its shape and your avatar. I should note that I haven't made a fursuit yet, and don't know how it's usually done. I just have a little experience sculpting masks. The paws and tail look really good.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 11, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> I don't think anyone can help you unless you state what the mask is supposed to be.



Yes, that would help.

Edited my first post.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 11, 2011)

You might want to search DeviantArt or through this forum for Fursuit WIPs (works in progress) and try modeling after one of those. 

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=Fursuit%20head%20WIP&order=9&offset=24

Take a peek at that link.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 3, 2012)

Update 1/2/12:

Made a new jaw out of 2in foam rather than gluing together 1in foam I've been using. It's a lot more dense and quite a bit harder to cut through.




New vs old jaw





Need to order new fur, the stuff I have is terrible for shaving down.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks pretty good. Just the snout in the first picture, too narrow towards the back. (You could solve this by stuffing it with more fluff? *shrugs*)


----------



## Bir (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it looks great, and is a wonderful start! I think you definitely are doing better than most so far. The only thing I would suggest is taking a couple of references and reshaping the snout. I'll just put these two images side by side for you:









As you can probably see, a wolf's snout is much more round. There is no bulbous round thing on the end of its muzzle, and there really isn't much of an indent sihlouette-wise. There is an indent, but you can't see it from an aerial view. You can probably achieve this by adding a tiny bit of foam to the sides, and shortening the muzzle by around 3 inches.

Good luck. : 3


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm working on rounding out the muzzle and adding just a bit of foam to the sides of the base. I don't think cutting it down is going to be an option since the whole length runs 6 inches. Not sure why It looks so long in the picture.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 8, 2012)

Update 1/7/12:

Working the muzzle to be more rounded.










Still working on getting it more rounded.

Some scraps of foam pinned to the base of the muzzle.





With plastic canvas pinned into the eye holes.





Muzzle hollowed out for breathing room.


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure why you're maintaining that hourglass look for the muzzle. It's a taper, not a bulb.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2012)

Aden said:


> Not sure why you're maintaining that hourglass look for the muzzle. It's a taper, not a bulb.



I have to agree with the sentiments. OP you need to taper the snout and get rid of that hour-glass shape. That said the improvements are looking good.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 9, 2012)

Started the complete reshape of the muzzle. Made the major cuts, now I need to go back to the fine shaping.
















Look better?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks a lot better ^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2012)

That already is beginning to look a lot better. Now it may just be me but it appears that the top part of the muzzle has this strange curve going inward. If that is so make sure to fill that in and shape it down so your muzzle mimics the way the top of a canine's muzzle usually looks and match it up by looking up pictures of wolves for references. This may or may not help but when Zeke made her wolf this is how the snout ended up looking: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5554690/ , so if it helps take a look.


----------



## Bir (Jan 9, 2012)

The taper is looking VERY nice!

I agree with the above that there's some sort of weird curve on the top of the muzzle. Here's another reference for ya. Move your eyes back and forth at just the top silhouette of the snouts.






 vs


----------



## Sar (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been taking interest in how this has developed. Its looks a lot better than how most peoples start and has had improved well since the first picture. But like the others are saying, you /have/ to do something about that muzzle. The tip of the muzzle seems to bend upwards.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 9, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> That looks a lot better ^^



Thanks, I appreciate it.



Trpdwarf said:


> That already is beginning to look a lot better.  Now it may just be me but it appears that the top part of the muzzle has  this strange curve going inward. If that is so make sure to fill that  in and shape it down so your muzzle mimics the way the top of a canine's  muzzle usually looks and match it up by looking up pictures of wolves  for references. This may or may not help but when Zeke made her wolf  this is how the snout ended up looking: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5554690/ , so if it helps take a look.



Thanks. I just did a few major cuts last night then had to call it and  crash for the night due to a sever headache = / Took about two inches  off and carved in and sloped the sides. I'll be working out that curve  tonight or tomorrow.




Bir said:


> The taper is looking VERY nice!
> 
> I agree with the above that there's some sort of weird curve on the top  of the muzzle. Here's another reference for ya. Move your eyes back and  forth at just the top silhouette of the snouts.
> 
> ...



That's one of my old pics with the hourglass muzzle, before I cut it  down. But, yes, there is still a bit of curve to the tip, though not as  much.



Sarukai said:


> I've been taking interest in how this has developed. Its looks a lot better than how most peoples start and has had improved well since the first picture. But like the others are saying, you /have/ to do something about that muzzle. The tip of the muzzle seems to bend upwards.



Indeed, working on that soon. Easy fix = P


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not sure whether you're going for a realistic or a toony look (it wasn't explicitly stated) so I did redlines for each. http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr152/calico_feathers/arcticredlinesreal.jpg and http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr152/calico_feathers/arcticredlinestoon.jpg

Excuse the derpy eyes on the frontal image of the realistic one. XD And the top-down redlines are only for symmetry's sake.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 9, 2012)

Calico-Feathers said:


> I'm not sure whether you're going for a realistic or a toony look (it wasn't explicitly stated) so I did redlines for each. http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr152/calico_feathers/arcticredlinesreal.jpg and http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr152/calico_feathers/arcticredlinestoon.jpg
> 
> Excuse the derpy eyes on the frontal image of the realistic one. XD And the top-down redlines are only for symmetry's sake.



Thanks for both! I'm going for a toony look. I updated my opening post to state that.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 9, 2012)

Inashne117 said:


> Thanks for both! I'm going for a toony look. I updated my opening post to state that.



If that's the case you'll definitely want to exaggerate certain things like the cheeks and the smile line more. :] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6956193 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7156038 there are better, 3D references. Just adjust the foamwork to the style you're going for.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like I should get the jaw attached before doing the major fine shaping.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 11, 2012)

Small update 1/10/12

Curved in the tip of the muzzle and still working the sides into a slope downwards.










Also pinned some foam into the eyes to focus them forward.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 13, 2012)

Took a break from shaping the muzzle to work a bit on eyes:
The trial run eyes I made. I used plastic canvas, prisma color markers and sharpie:




With them slipped into place between the foam and plastic canvas. The foam on the sides was pinned in place but is glued in now and cut down to narrow the eye holes.




Side view with them in place and the jaw placed under the head (Not attached...still. It's going to be static closed.)


----------



## P87NE (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot better! When comparing it to the pics in your first post it's like night and day.  For the eyes, is there any plastic canvas available that is wider so that you don't have to use 3 pieces to fill the eyes holes?


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 13, 2012)

P87NE said:


> Wow, that's a lot better! When comparing it to the pics in your first post it's like night and day.  For the eyes, is there any plastic canvas available that is wider so that you don't have to use 3 pieces to fill the eyes holes?



It's only two pieces. The one in front is just a trial pair of eyes and the mesh behind it is the final cut. The final pair will be drawn onto the plastic canvas directly, I'm using the strips to line up where I'll want the eyes to go. Thinking I'll also narrow the eyes down just a bit more.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 15, 2012)

Inashne117 said:


> It's only two pieces. The one in front is just a trial pair of eyes and the mesh behind it is the final cut. The final pair will be drawn onto the plastic canvas directly, I'm using the strips to line up where I'll want the eyes to go. Thinking I'll also narrow the eyes down just a bit more.



Don't forget when changing eye size that the fur will bulk the head up quite a bit, even when shaved down. This also applies to the lower jaw. I can't tell quiiite from the picture but it looks too thick. Looking good so far, though! You'll want to bulk up the cheeks a bit, too, to give them a bit more rounded, happy look.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 18, 2012)

With thicker Cheeks:










I'll work down the jaw tonight or tomorrow after work.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 26, 2012)

97% finished. Needs new eyes, the current ones look pretty derpy. Also need to fill in a few gaps in the fur around the eyes:


----------



## Unca (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good, you have made huge progress. I like the look of the eyes maybe just make them a bit larger and they will not look so "I want to kill you". I am still in the process of furring Unca, I have not even thought about his eyes yet. I think I may make my hand paws today and give myself a break from the head... So when are you going to model the suit for us, it's good enough now to try it on and take some fun pictures.

Also are you going to be using the Nerf gun as with the suit?


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, maybe for kicks but it's not an official part, just wanted a box to prop it up on.

I'm probably gonna make the eyes a bit larger (Just a tad) and moving them more to the center of the eye socket (also, just a tad).


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 8, 2012)

Since it turned out so well XD





















Still wanna do a pair of foot paws but for a partial it's officially done.


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 20, 2012)

Started a pair of feet the other night:






And I'm also playing around with finger lights:


----------



## Unca (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the eyes much better, they look more friendly now. I also LOVE the lighted hand paws... who needs glow sticks for the dance club?

Looking Good!
Unca


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Unca. I like the eyes also. Looks like I also need to trim up the fur around the mouth.

I'm actually going to also have a glow stick con badge also. My team shall rock the AC dance hardcore! XD


----------



## P87NE (Feb 20, 2012)

Now I'm curious. Where did you hide the battery and LEDs (and how)? What kind of LEDs did you use? They look good.


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 21, 2012)

They're actually just these:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7429380/

I found them at Michael's for $2 for a set of 3. They're pretty bulky though so I might try to find other lights that fit better or redo the hands so the finger holes are wider at the base.

I'm also looking into just getting a pair of rave gloves to wear under, those would be preferable.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Feb 21, 2012)

Those LED's are pretty badass.


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 24, 2012)

Feet finished:












Tiger In A Tie said:


> Those LED's are pretty badass.



For what they are they're pretty powerful.


----------



## Kaluna (Feb 24, 2012)

those feet look awesome but they look like they need more trimming too.
what did you use for soles?


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 24, 2012)

I used a piece of thin door mat as the soles.


----------

